# The Downfall of Apple Computer



## ApeintheShell (Nov 7, 2002)

Since there have been so many predictions since 1996 let's suppose Apple does merger with a pc company. Which one would it be?

Would they go open source like linux operating systems so they can move to the x86 platform
but still stay with the power pc chip for compatibility? 

Would sun microsystems buy them out and keep their product line?

Could we see the Microsoft logo on your new Mac which would be changed to the Wac. Which would come with a Windows PowerPC processor and the Wac OS XI (previously the longhorn OS)

Would Hewlett Packard decide the macintosh was really not a great selling point for apple and rename everything to Coconut 1000/1000
Compaq than releasing the Coconut OS

Could gateway realistically take over the powerbook g4 line and brag their now sexier laptops?

alternative:
But let's not forget if Steve Jobs had made this horrible mistake with Mac OS X as i've heard many of you say when they ditched Mac OS 9 support. That they'd have to bring back everything from System 6 and this time build on a DOS core. Cause you know DOS is the reason soooo many people migrated to windows. yep.

Or maybe your like me and you don't beleive in all this jive. You don't wanna hear about this because this is a Mac news and rumors forum.

So be it. Let the flaming begin.=<)


----------



## fryke (Nov 7, 2002)

could someone please close this thread as soon as possible, BEFORE the flaming begins? thank you.


----------



## kendall (Nov 7, 2002)

Yeah, and what if I bent over to tie my shoes and monkeys flew out of my arse?


----------



## edX (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by itanium _
> *Yeah, and what if I bent over to tie my shoes and monkeys flew out of my arse?  *


then, i would want to be there to take a picture. we could probably both make some goood money off of that.  

seriously folks, read the original post carefully. he's just making fun of all the time that people spend imagining/arguing about what the future will bring - especially those people who think apple is going to go down the tubes and those who wish apple would port to pc so they wouldn't have to spend money on apple's hardware. the only nes who should be flaming this post are pc trolls.

but while we're at it - what if Steve Jobs pulled a Jerry Garcia and switched to wearing dark blue and red turlenecks? Could the red possibly be a secret signal that he is eating dinner that day with Bill Gates and Steve Balmer and that together they are going to make an apple computer that will only run windows and windows will only run on apples?


----------



## MacLuv (Nov 7, 2002)




----------



## Trip (Nov 7, 2002)

Very confusing, but I must say: steve balmer has been working out lately, anybody seen him on tv? Steve Jobs has to have something to do with it!


----------



## plastic (Nov 7, 2002)

Hey! The new Powerbooks are running Coconut OS Y!


----------



## MacLuv (Nov 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by plastic _
> *Hey! The new Powerbooks are running Coconut OS Y! *



Yes, please note the addition to my signature...


----------



## fryke (Nov 7, 2002)

Okay, then don't close it. Move it to Herve's or whatever it's called now?  Pleeease...


----------



## senne (Nov 8, 2002)

HAHAHA, HEHE, QKLMSDFJ A! THE WAC! great!


----------



## kommakazi (Nov 8, 2002)

WacOS. heh. Sounds like a M$ product...

FLAME FLAME FLAME>>>>>>>>>>>>.

sorry.


----------



## Ebonit (Nov 8, 2002)

How about LacOS? Open source mac GUI on x86. I'd like the speed! Maybe we could see quicktime run as smoothly as on a PC. Not to mention Flash.

flames are most welcome


----------



## wiz (Nov 8, 2002)

hehe unfortunately guys no flame. 

i mean how many tmes have we have argued on  this fact. and the final conclusion we have come to is..... SHUT UP!  and hope apple makes a good move and not a disappointing one.


----------



## GroundZeroX (Nov 9, 2002)

Apple won't merge with any other company, or get bought out for that matter. Their name is worth Billions. No other computer company has the brand recognition that Apple has. The name Apple with computers, is like Nike and sports stuff. Worst thing Apple will do is go software only. Even then though, the only feasible thing I can see happening, is them going to X86 archetecture. If they did that, they could probably find out a way to run Windows Applications. None of these things are really likely though. Gateway will be gone years before anything remotely close happens to APple.


----------



## ApeintheShell (Nov 9, 2002)

GroundZeroX...so you wouldn't invest in the Coconut OS even if it came with the tropical media player, palm tree explorer, corona messenger, the innovative wifi named pineapple, islander speakers or even wave crashing plug n play.
Your Coconut 1000/1000 would be shaped like a coconut because compaq and hewlett packard are true innovators in the market today. Where would you be without their safari printers or king of the jungle scanners?! i'll tell you.
You'd be very sad if there weren't a Coconut OS.


----------



## MacLuv (Nov 9, 2002)




----------



## chemistry_geek (Nov 9, 2002)

My friend's wife heard from her girlfriend who read a horoscope last week that John Edward (Crossing Over with John Edward, SciFi Channel) was told by some dead people who spoke with aliens/martians (take your pick) that predicted Apple Computer would not merge with a PEECEE company because it would be a poor business decision since Apple's market understands that Apple is a premium computer manufacturer.  Apple is like the Mercedes Benz of computers.  It isn't the fastest, but it is one of the nicest as far as features and useability.

Last week, my uncle who's an engineer at DaimlerChrysler said that BMW was going to be merging with Yugo in an attempt to make its products more affordable for the mass market.  The corinthian leather will be replaced by vinyl for the seats, and in a surprise move for truely unheard of customizability, BMW will let you bring in the old tires from your current car to install on your new BMW, just so you can reduce the tire tax on your new automobile.

Now Shhhhh.....hush hush on this one....It's *Insider news*.  No one's supposed to know about this secret merger for one of those sausage eater's greatest automobile companies.  It's gonna take the market by storm, offering all that awesome German goodness for the masses of people populating this planet.


----------



## MacLuv (Nov 9, 2002)




----------



## Ebonit (Nov 9, 2002)

> Apple makes "nice" computers, it doesn't make "luxury" computers...



I have never seen a "luxury computer" in my life so I think that is a species that just don't exist. . . yet. Maybe that is the gap in the market that a lot of peops are looking for...???


----------



## kendall (Nov 9, 2002)

My iBook could be a Mercedes C class, not exactly the S class but stylish nevertheless.  

As for brand recognition, Apple is tops.  Up there with McDonald's and Disney.  It would certainly be worth billions of dollars because Apple is a billion dollar company.

Also, if Apple had to merge or be bought out by a company, I hope it would be Oscar Meyer.

_Ooooh, I wish I were a Macintosh computer,
That is what I'd truely like to be.
'Cause if I were a Macintosh computer...
Everyone would be in love with me._


----------



## MacLuv (Nov 9, 2002)




----------



## chemistry_geek (Nov 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MacLuv _
> *Apple ain't no billion dollar company man... you see the stock lately? Right down there with everybody else in this slump...
> 
> Of course, the last time I checked AMD was trading at around $6... so things must really be getting bad... perhaps Apple should bid for some contract jobs with the military... that $30 billion to fight terrorism has to pay somebody...
> ...



You need to get a little educated about market capitalization and in general, knowledgeable about the subject of BUSINESS.  Apple has over $4 BILLION in the bank, NO OUTSTANDING DEBT OR LOANS.  Have you EVER checked Apple's balance sheet?  Have you spoken with an Apple investor relations representative?  I didn't think so.  In case you didn't know, many years ago when the stock market crashed big time, only two companies stocks DID NOT SINK WITH THE MARKET: Apple Computer and Toledo Edison (Electric Utility).  So, if you're going to come in here and flame and slander Apple, try at least a little, to have your facts straight and not talk in the tone of some jealous teenager longing for what he can't have and who subsequently takes his agressions out by writing negative, biased, and most importantly UNSUBSTANTIATED comments about a subject he knows little, if anything about.

FYI, a company's stock price means next to nothing as long as it's listed stock price is greater than $1.00/share on the NASDAQ.  I leave it as an exercise for YOU to figure out why I write this.

You really should learn about investments and how to read balance sheets.  You'd be amazed at the money you can make when you're educated about a little business.

Cheers!  ;-)


----------



## MacLuv (Nov 9, 2002)




----------



## MacLuv (Nov 9, 2002)




----------



## plastic (Nov 10, 2002)

MacLuv, you are making me having to sign up for business class to understand all these... LOL...

Just kidding... but this flame war is actually very interesting read. You guys really do your homework to come in here and slaughter each other with words. Nice information guys. Thanks.


----------



## MacLuv (Nov 11, 2002)




----------



## plastic (Nov 11, 2002)

The few "updated" things about the TAM, is (1) The screen design still kicks (2) Bose speakers still rocks.


----------



## MacLuv (Nov 11, 2002)




----------



## plastic (Nov 11, 2002)

Sweeetttt!


----------

